# I'm a daddy!



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

So I come home from 3 weeks of vacation in Florida and I'm sitting in my living room eating dinner and watching my reds. They were acting really strange so I walk over to the tank and look at the nest that my largest red and one of the smaller ones had made in the gravel. What do I see? about a hundred or so little eggs chilling at the bottom of the tank. I was so stoked!!!







I have been wanting this to happen forever now. I am setting up one of my 20 gallon longs so I can take the fry out when they hatch.

If anyone has any tips that they could give me I would greatly appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

congradts papa..


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Congrats man!


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice man congrads
what u gonna do wit them


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Once they hatch I am gonna tranfer them to the 20 gal long tank. Then depending on how many of them survive I am thinking about keeping about 10 of them and then selling the rest.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

That is really cool. congrats


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

sweet man, good luck with them


----------

